
Trump administration starts push to officially rescind ‘startup visa’ rule - turkishgetup
http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Trump-administration-starts-push-to-officially-12370353.php?utm_campaign=twitter-premium&utm_source=CMS%20Sharing%20Button&utm_medium=social
======
shafyy
It doesn't make any sense to me why the administration would try to cancel
this rule. _If_ you qualify, you are already helping the US economy. There is
no way to trick this visa; the requirements are precise and only companies
that already add economic benefit to the US can get it.

There is virtually no down risk for the US. Why would they try to cancel it?

~~~
gumby
I know he has left the administration, but Bannon has said that Silicon Valley
is "the heart of the resistance" and that it has "too many asian CEOs." I am
reporting this not to make a political point but to answer this question.

As for the political point: he made similar statements before leaving; as an
immigrant (green card), Silicon Valley CEO with a south asian parent even
before he left I knew I had hit the "Bannon Trifecta".

[https://timesofsandiego.com/politics/2017/10/20/steve-
bannon...](https://timesofsandiego.com/politics/2017/10/20/steve-bannon-to-
california-gop-silicon-valley-behind-americas-woes/)

[https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/11/steve-bannon-
racist-...](https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/11/steve-bannon-racist-
comments-silicon-valley-inaccurate)

